
Show HN: Easy and highly scalable code snippet using AWS lambda - pavei
https://github.com/asksuite/lambda-code-snippet
======
viniciusask
Really nice project!

------
danilopavei
Very interesting!

------
dogezilli
Real cool man!

------
anabaarbosa
Amazing!

------
gabiklober
Amazing!

------
mateeuswagner
Awesome!

------
felippeefreire
wow! It's awesome :O

